# Look 386i front derailluer cable routing



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm building up a 2004 386 iand have a question regarding the routing of the cable from the bottom of the bottom bracket to the front derailluer. There are two holes in the frame near the bottom bracket and braze on. Is the cable supposed to go through the frame to get around the bottom bracket? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*I think so*

I am pretty sure that the cable does go through that hole. The cable does the same thing on my 486 and the bottom bracket area of these two bikes is similar.


----------



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

*thanks*

I thought so. now my issues is that there is blockage about 1 inch from the top hole. does anyone have any advice on how to clear this?


----------

